#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Prefix-list e Route-map

## Batmam

Galera,


tenho uma dúvida com a seguinte regra, tenho uma rede 10.10.10.0/24 dividida em /30. Estou querendo bloquear a entrada só da rede 4/30 vindo da redistribuição, aí fiz a seguinte regra abaixo aí, mas não funciona.


ip prefix-list teste deny 10.10.10.4/30
ip prefix-list teste permit 0.0.0.0/0 le 32


com essa regra fica a rede 10 toda liberada e não bloqueia a 4/30, onde tô errando aí?




com a route-map é o mesmo teste, quero marcar uma tag só para rede 10.10.10.4, aí tô fazendo assim:

access-list 10 permit 10.10.10.4 0.0.0.3

route-map teste permit
match ip address 10
set tag 100

route-map teste permit 

e também não tá dando certo.

----------

